
Tesla explains Model 3 build in response to Munro’s teardown analysis - raybb
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-explains-model-3-build-munro-teardown-analysis/
======
cfadvan
That’s a surprisingly weak and imo damning response.

 _The primary car evaluated by Munro was built in 2017. We have significantly
refined our production processes since then, and while there’s always room for
improvement, our data already shows that Model 3 quality is rapidly getting
better._

So can people who bought your alpha/beta iterations trade in for version 1.0?
Treating a huge material purchase such as a car like a software product is
guaranteed to get you into trouble.

~~~
49bc
They’re not talking about the mechanical operation of the car, it’s things
like gap consistency between doors and the frames.

------
njarboe
Tesla's response is to this article[1] which is found in Motor Trend. The
article includes summaries of the Munro & Associates report and Tesla's
response. Maybe link to that instead?

[1][http://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-model-3-teardown-
decons...](http://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-model-3-teardown-
deconstructed-3/)

------
cottsak
Great video at the bottom of the article:
[https://youtu.be/CpCrkO1x-Qo](https://youtu.be/CpCrkO1x-Qo)

